# ????Has anyone made their own sight light?????



## buglum (May 7, 2009)

I would like to try and make my own sight light has anyone made their own? If so how did you do it and where did you get the materials? I have a sure-loc lethal weapon max, but could probably refine other ideas to make it work for my sight. Thanks!!


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*i did*

I made a sight light from stuff i got from radio shack. i bought a white 3.5 volt l.e.d., l.e.d holder, 3 pack of wire (red,green,black), a small single pull single throw switch, a 3 volt 2032 (i think thats the number) and a battery holder. 

Then l.e.d. holder fit nice in my CR APEX scope, put the l.e.d in it and wired it up with the red and black wires, (i used the red as positive and black for negative) I put the switch in the middle some where its easy for me to access and electrical taped it to my sight arm and I put the battery holder in an old Tru Glo LED light holder and zip tied that to my bow. 

All said and done, I had $32 in it, and have just about enough to build another light, just need another l.e.d holder. 

P.S. I also twisted the wires together so they look nice and they arent running everywhere and look like ****. I'll post some pics when I get a chance


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Yes, please post up pics of your materials!! Also if you have before and after pics that would be great as well!!


----------



## buglum (May 7, 2009)

Rob, I would love to see some pics of your creation, Thanks for the help:thumbs_up


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*their coming...*

as we speak, pics are uploading from the SD card...:shade: a few minutes and i'll have'em up


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*here they are.*

here they are...:darkbeer:


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*more pics.*

the connection at the l.e.d. is showing a bit out from underneath the electrical tape in some of the pix. Since i'm laid off and i asked Santa for a soldering iron for christmas... maybe we could spiffy it up a bit... I plan on building a few more because they are fairly easy to build and rather inexpensive... and this one is still going strong, (since april), so battery life isn't a real big issue either. Let me know what ya think....:thumbs_up


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt for everyone


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Very nice.

I will tell ya'll what I use and it is cheap and cheesy...I finger light. I got them off ebay. They are little lights that come in different colors for whatever floats your boat. I use them on my hunting bow and my indoor bow. They are cheap enough that you can just throw them away when they burn out.

http://cgi.ebay.com/8-X-COLOR-LED-B...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item1e58f6d043

Here is a link. I just use electrical tape and put them on or velcro if you want to get fancy.

If anyone wants a pic just let me know and I will make some so you can see.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

lets see that pic


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

It is hard to get pics of how much this thing lights up the pins...It is so bright you gotta wear sunglasses...lol

I am using this for indoor so I am only worried about the light hitting one pin. you can mount these little lights anywhere to spread your light around.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

t t t----------> interesting


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Not exactly DIY, but I bought a small reading light that clips on to whatever book you are reading. Got it at Walmart for I think $3. It has a flexible neck that is about 2" long and you can be selective where you aim the light.


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

you can do one from a violet Tru Glo Hunters lite. 14.00 from almost anywhere. you can either velcro or ziptie it. I routed mine around the knobs on my Axcel, positioned it on the fiber in my scope and ziptied the switch portion to my 3rd axis block. This thing is BRIGHT! not to mention cheap. I was in the same boat. Now I wont even consider a LP. Just my .02


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

absolutecool said:


> Very nice.
> 
> I will tell ya'll what I use and it is cheap and cheesy...I finger light. I got them off ebay. They are little lights that come in different colors for whatever floats your boat. I use them on my hunting bow and my indoor bow. They are cheap enough that you can just throw them away when they burn out.
> 
> ...



============================
Hello All

 This listing (130341589059) has been removed, or this item is not available. [ Later


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I've posted this before but I'll share again. More details can be found on the link below.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1453626&p=1060430861#post1060430861


----------



## Underground (Feb 8, 2013)

Just thought I'd add to this old thread. Was mucking around with a UV led last night and knocked this up.
The light throw is very clean, not excessive and doesn't light up the entire front end of the bow


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

years, ago, we used to make them all the time, you just about had to, if you wanted a lit pin. easiest thing to was to simply point the light at the end of the fiber optics where it started on the sight or scope body. I used one of those small diamond shaped, keychain lights, that had a built in on-off swith, rather than a push button switch.


----------



## pwb87 (Oct 17, 2004)

Subscribed for later.


----------



## Cheese1 (Sep 6, 2009)

I made a mount and put a light on it.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

absolutecool said:


> It is hard to get pics of how much this thing lights up the pins...It is so bright you gotta wear sunglasses...lol
> 
> I am using this for indoor so I am only worried about the light hitting one pin. you can mount these little lights anywhere to spread your light around.


I have that same one! Like $1 at Harbor freight. Also I have a bore light with flexible neck, I put a piece of shrink wrap as a hood around the front of the bulb so it would shine only straight ahead, to stick in the fiber end for ground blind use/evenings.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

I went to Radio Shack today and got a push button (on/off) potentiometer switch, battery holder, and LED... still trying to figure out how to wire it up. Should be cool!


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I used a 9V battery, a 330 ohm resistor, an on/off switch and a 6V LED bulb.......super bright but no way to dim it, but I'm working on that now. I saw a light the Coffey is offering for sale but I can't see spending $80+ for it or even more for an LP light. So far I have about $25 in my light and it suits me just fine, just wish I could dim it down a little bit


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

jrdrees said:


> I have that same one! Like $1 at Harbor freight. Also I have a bore light with flexible neck, I put a piece of shrink wrap as a hood around the front of the bulb so it would shine only straight ahead, to stick in the fiber end for ground blind use/evenings.



=============
Hello All
Quote = I have that same one! Like $1 at Harbor freight.

Reply= looked at Harbor freight. Can't seem to bring it up. [ Later


----------



## deerjitsu (Apr 3, 2013)

Underground said:


> Just thought I'd add to this old thread. Was mucking around with a UV led last night and knocked this up.
> The light throw is very clean, not excessive and doesn't light up the entire front end of the bow


Please don't think that Im trying to knock your ingenuity. (I don't have much. Mainly I steal ideas from here) But do you have any concerns about deer seeing the ultraviolet light considering that they UV is one of the wavelengths that they do see in. I would be concerned about a deer spotting a bright glow up in the stand.


----------



## ck3 (Sep 24, 2010)

I love DIY but I bought a spot Hogg light for less than $10 at Cabelas. Works great and has a rheostat for 3 different settings.


----------



## optimax (Sep 18, 2009)

Here is a prototype I am working on. Had to create my own cad file. Machined the top of the site now I need to finish the bottom. The island is where I will mount the lite. 
I am going to mount the light vertically. Do not like the way the lite is mounted horizontal on the spot hogg. When the cover is mounted on the site there is a machined lip that will block the lite from showing out the side of sight pins. The fiber wrap housing cost $85 I can make this for free. Was going to make the whole sight and buy the pins. Just do not have time.

http://s1332.photobucket.com/user/gatortrax255/library/?sort=3&page=1

I engraved Monster on the top of the Island pic is a little blurry.
Will post more pics later when I get this thing mounted.

I like the setup you have. Are you running it on a 9v battery? I do not like using the pancake batteries they do not last long.


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

Interesting ideas , im working on a couple of mounts myself today.


----------



## Dhninja (Aug 12, 2014)

Tagged


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Cheese1 said:


> I made a mount and put a light on it.
> 
> View attachment 1671896


that is sharp. How did you do it? I could use that kn my Shrewd Nomad.


----------



## lucasm (Jun 24, 2008)

I like that one good thinking


----------



## BlazingHoyt (Jun 20, 2013)

You can find every part you need for a local salvation army or cheap second hand shop, the battery box can be found in a lot of different worn out kids toys like teddy bears with sound or dolls that talk which they practically give away, and the white led can be found in any keychain light which are never more than a buck at most places. I used the existing wire coming out of the battery box to solder right to the led light bulb. Then you can slide a piece of shrink tubing to slide over the bulb and your fiber optic plastic cover. May sound a little lame but mine works great and two AAA batteries last 10 times longer than a watch battery running a tiny led bulb.


----------



## v5cvbb (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't understand how you guys even use lights. My HHA is too bright with just the fibers. I keep the fiber loop covered. Any light on the optics obscures the target for me. Is it just me?


----------



## lachypetersen22 (Oct 17, 2014)

v5cvbb said:


> I don't understand how you guys even use lights. My HHA is too bright with just the fibers. I keep the fiber loop covered. Any light on the optics obscures the target for me. Is it just me?



I'm the same but somes eyes aren't that great


----------

